# What wood to use?



## camocook (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a butterflied leg and wanted some input on types of wood to use with lamb.I have black cherry,hickory,and mesquite.


----------



## magnum (Apr 8, 2008)

I've tried Hickory. It's good. Don't know why I never tried Mesquite. I guess since it is so close to beef, why not?? Never tried the Cherry.
Good luck!


----------



## richtee (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd go with the fruitwood with lamb. It'll be a lighter smoke allowing the delicate lamb flavor to come thru. Another choice would be apple...you must have some of that around in PA.


----------



## zzerru (Apr 8, 2008)

I would go with a fruitwood. Its more subtle and I think it compliments the lamb well.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 8, 2008)

Like Rich and ZZ said, i'd go with a fruit wood. If i had it i would use apple but think cherry would also be good.

Used to eat a lot of lamb in England. Don't get much of it around Iowa and when you do it's expensive.


----------



## brianj517 (Apr 8, 2008)

I do lamb pretty frequently, Camo, and, like others have already suggested, my best results have come from the use of fruitwoods. Specifically, I like cherry the best or a mix of cherry and apple. Peach and orange woods are very good with lamb also, if you can find it, but that probably means mail order in your area as its pretty hard to find locally in this part of the country.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## camocook (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for the input guys.


----------



## heapomeat (Apr 11, 2008)

I use alder, very light and delicate.  I'll ship you a box if you check the post of mine in the classifieds.


----------

